

Applying The Clean Architecture to Go applications - whatupdave
http://manuel.kiessling.net/2012/09/28/applying-the-clean-architecture-to-go-applications/

======
skybrian
Only skimmed, but this seems like a very verbose way to say that you should
get your dependencies right.

But Go has the most important part almost automatically, because it doesn't
allow cyclic dependencies. If package A depends on package B (directly or
indirectly), B cannot depend on A. So when reorganizing, you have to decide
which package is higher in the stack.

